# Outdoor antenna connection



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

Even though I've had satellite service for many years (DirecTV), we've always kept our outdoor antenna connection (direct to TV) for various reasons. So I'm trying to understand what we'd need to be able to connect it to the Dish DVR.

My house has coax with a splitter that currently connects the antenna to the TVs. Using the multiple-TV 722 DVR, it's my understanding that the DVR can use this "network" to transmit programming to the 2nd TV. This should be no problem to set up.

So what about the TV antenna that's also connected to the same network? Can the DVR receive signals from this antenna so I can watch local over-the-air channels? Will I still need the additional "local channel tuner" that is mentioned in the manual (which appears to contradict itself in a few places)? And where do all the coax connections go to on the DVR?

Sorry for all these newbie questions, but I'd like to have a full understanding of what I need or might want to do before taking the plunge and ordering my system.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Do you have a 722 or 722K? If you have the 722, it has a built in OTA tuner. The 722K requires the additional tuner module that gives you 2 OTA tuners.

And if you have an antenna connected to your TV currently and are getting OTA just hook it up to the back of the DVR and scan for locals.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Or use an additional coax splitter and split the existing cable back into the TV directly and into the OTA input on the receiver. Then you can watch OTA directly on the TV in case of rain fade or other receiver problems.


----------



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Or use an additional coax splitter and split the existing cable back into the TV directly and _into the OTA input _on the receiver.


\

Sorry for asking the same question in two different threads, but is there a separate "OTA input" on the receiver, or is this the same connection that's labeled "Home Distribution" in the online manual?


----------



## matthewb80 (Sep 17, 2007)

you will hook up your antenna to the port labeled over the air antenna (it is to right next to the remote antenna jack). The home distribution is used to output to the 2nd television. hope this helps!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

rochrunner said:


> \
> 
> Sorry for asking the same question in two different threads, but is there a separate "OTA input" on the receiver, or is this the same connection that's labeled "Home Distribution" in the online manual?


The one on the far left in this photo from the 722 receiver on line information/manual paages.. The one labled TV Antenna/Cable In. Next to the picture of the outdoor antenna.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

And if you actually have a 722k as implied by your reading of the manual, where the 722 has the TV antenna input will instead be a metal plate. That is where the MT2 tuner module slides in.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> And if you actually have a 722k as implied by your reading of the manual, where the 722 has the TV antenna input will instead be a metal plate. That is where the MT2 tuner module slides in.


And that plate has *two* coax connectors on it. One is the same old OTA input. The other is an OTA *output* for distributing that signal on either Channel 3 or 4.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Or use an additional coax splitter and split the existing cable back into the TV directly and into the OTA input on the receiver. Then you can watch OTA directly on the TV in case of rain fade or other receiver problems.


I do not do this as if I lose the Sat signal due to rainfade, I simply view the OTA channels using the 722k's OTA Tuner.


----------

